# 1969 GTO inner fender removal



## JPJ (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm doing body bushings on my '69 GTO convertible, and understand that the inner fenders need to come out to reach the nuts behind them. I saw several people online say you could remove the inners on A-bodies (not specifically Pontiacs) without taking off the outer. I started on the right side and have all the fasteners removed. It's like some kind of puzzle now -- it's like I can get it really close to coming out, but maybe 1/4" away from clearing somewhere no matter which way I try to take it out. I tried using nylon pry tools to flex the gaps larger but still not there. Have already scratched the upper control arm and top of the frame that were detailed, so hoping there is some trick I'm missing to get this thing out more easily. Confirmation that the inner can come out this way and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never tried it but, like you, have only "heard it was possible". I've also heard it was very tricky to do. Given that you're doing this to replace the body bushings, I think I'd just "bite the bullet" and remove both the inner and outer fenders. Why? because the fronts of the fenders connect to the core support, so when you lift the body a little to get the bushings in and out, the fronts of the fenders aren't going to move. I'd be concerned about bending something you don't want bent. Plus, if you're replacing body bushings, are you replacing core support bushings too? If your body bushings have "flattened" and replacing them lifts the body a little, you may find that afterwards you won't be able to get the gaps along the front edges of your doors straight if your core support bushings have flattened also.

Bear


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Fender is going to have to come off.


----------



## Muscle_Cars_Only (Dec 15, 2016)

When I did mine several years ago , I had to remove the fenders.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

On my '70 when my heater core needed replaced and the cover access to the one bolt was needed my buddy removed my inner fenderwell. He had no issues. Took finesse and patience which I lack to get out then back in. He actually had no issues and for him was quite simple.. so it can be done. That was on the passenger side, the one on the driver's side does not have the room it appears.


----------



## JPJ (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I found a compromise, and was able to move the inner forward enough in the wheel well to get to the nuts without taking it out all the way. 

Since it didn't matter if these bolts snapped I didn't go through a full penetrating oil routine. One broke on the first turn (I don't think it would have ever unthreaded with the way it was corroded), the other unscrewed without breaking. Will be soaking all the other locations for the next week or so. Hoping on the left side I can do the same with moving the inner out of the way, and don't snap any bolts or have problems with cage nuts.


----------



## JPJ (Jan 15, 2017)

Just as a follow up in case someone finds this post later. You can drop the inner fender or fully remove it with the outer in place. I removed the battery tray for the left side which was the most time consuming part of the job (getting to the front bolt). Looking at it now, I probably could skipped that step.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

JPJ said:


> Just as a follow up in case someone finds this post later. You can drop the inner fender or fully remove it with the outer in place. I removed the battery tray for the left side which was the most time consuming part of the job (getting to the front bolt). Looking at it now, I probably could skipped that step.


Thanks for posting this, it really helps!.. My brother is into Chevelles and he and his buddies have done it your way so I wondered if it couldn't be done with Pontiacs.


----------

